# Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?



## Carphunter-SL (31. Januar 2011)

Schönen guten Abend,

ich habe vor, mir auf meine 3 Ersatzspulenköpfe, geflochtene Schnur zu machen.

Meine Wahl ist auf Dyneema Schnur gefallen, allerdings weiss ich nicht in welcher Schnurstärke ich die Schnur nehmen soll.

-0,15mm mit 12kg Tragkraft
-0,20mm mit 16kg Tragkraft
-0,25mm mit 22kg Tragkraft

Da die Schnur auch Gewaltwürfe aushalten soll, und ich schon oft gehört habe das zu dünne geflochtene dabei schnell mal reisen, bin ich echt überfragt welche Stärke ich da wählen soll...


Noch eine andere Frage ganz nebenbei...

Was denkt ihr wieviel Meter man ca. weiter werfen kann als mit Mono? Nur so ein Richtwert...

Ich weiß das es auf Wurftechnik usw ankommt...


Danke schonmal im vorraus. :m


MfG

Sascha #h


----------



## carphunter1678 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*

ich hab auf meinen e-spulen eine 0.20mm geflecht ich finde weiter runter solltest du auch nicht gehen da man auch mal schwere gewichte werfen musst ist aber nur meine meinung.


----------



## jkc (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*

Hi, wenn es rein um Wurfweite geht, und Abrieb kein Thema ist, würde ich die schwächste nehmen und dann notfalls noch eine geflochtene Schlagschnur verwenden.

Das plus an Wurfweite liegt nach meinen Erfahrungen/Schätzungen bei ca. +10% (Vergleich zwischen 35er Mono und 20 Pfd. Power Pro)

Grüße JK


----------



## cyberpeter (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*

Hallo,

bei den von Dir geposteten Werten und dem Ausdruck "Dyneema" glaube ich fast, dass deine Wahl auf eine "Billiggeflochtene" Schnur gefallen ist. Zum einen stimmt unter Garantie der Durchmesser und evtl. auch die Tragkraft nicht. Sollte die Tragkraft z.B. von 12 kg einigermaßen stimmen reden wir hier über einen Durchmesser von mindesten 0,25. Dazu sind solche Schnüre im Vergleich zu teureren geflochtenen Schnüren nicht sehr eng geflochten und nicht beschichtet, weshalb sie im Wasser aufquellen so dass Du bei 0,30 oder mehr landest wenn die Schnur mal naß ist. Weit werfen ist da nicht mehr.... Also wenn eine geflochtene Schnur dann lieber eine etwas höherwertige. Darüber sollte Dir klar sein, dass ein Großteil der geflochtenen Schnüre schwimmend sind. In einem See mit viel Bootverkehr sind diese geflochtenen Schnür keine so gute Wahl.

Bei der optimalen Schnurstärke zum Karpfenfischen kommt auf die Umstände drauf an. Mit Schlagschnur ohne Schlagschnur, sind Hindernisse im Wasser die trotz Schlagschnur die geflochtene beschädigen können usw. 

Meiner Meinung macht es nicht soviel Sinn eine geflochtene wegen der höheren Wurfweite einzusetzen, da ist man mit einer 0,28er Mono mit einer geflochtenen Schlagschnur meist besser dran. Geflochtene sollte man dann Einsetzen wenn man die Vorteile, die sich aufgrund der minimalen Dehnung ergeben wie Bißerkennung und fischen an Hindernissen, ausnutzen will.

Gruß Peter


----------



## alechandros (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*

Warum Dyneema? Wahrscheinlich weil es die günstigste ist. Diesen Fehler habe ich auch gemacht. Falls du unbedingt Dyneema kaufen willst dann kann ich dir meine falst unbenutzen Schnüre von Dyneema verkaufen. Falls du diesen Fehler nicht machen willst dann kaufe die Power Pro 

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Power-Pro-Green-023mm-150Kg-200m_p7784_x2.htm

Mit dieser Schnur habe ich ohne Probleme 100g Bleie weit auswerfen können und zwar die ganzen Sommer lang ohne, dass ich irgendwelchen Abrieb an den ersten Metern erkennen konnte. Die Angabe 15kg bei 0,23mm ist deutlich weniger als bei Dyneema, aber wenigsten stimmen diese Angaben. Dyneema schnüre sind wesentlich dicker als die Angabe auf der Verpackung.

Mitlerweile bin ich aber wieder zu der Mono umgestiegen. Der grosse Nachteil von geflochtenen Schnüren ist, dass die fast keine Dehnung haben und dadurch viele Karpfen ausschlitzen können.


----------



## kati48268 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> ...stimmt unter Garantie ... evtl. auch die Tragkraft nicht...



off topic:
Na, die stimmt bei Mono leider auch meist nicht.


----------



## kati48268 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*



alechandros schrieb:


> ...Die Angabe 15kg bei 0,23mm ist deutlich weniger als bei Dyneema, aber wenigsten stimmen diese Angaben...



Leider ebenso off topic:
Dann gönn dir mal die Freude und such die 0,23er als Original-US-Packung und schau dann auf die Tragkraft, bzw. errechne die aus der lbs-Angabe! Soviel zu "wenigstens stimmen diese Angaben (hier)". |bigeyes


----------



## volkerm (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*

Hallo Sascha,

Geflecht bringt beim Wurf keine Meter.
Ich bin oft genug an der Küste unterwegs, wo man sich weitenmäßig messen kann.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## nExX (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> ich hab auf meinen e-spulen eine 0.20mm geflecht ich finde weiter runter solltest du auch nicht gehen da man auch mal schwere gewichte werfen musst ist aber nur meine meinung.





denkst du jede schnur mit 0.20, von verschiedenen herstellern ist gleich? bin mir sicher, dass 0.18er geflochtene von power pro mehr wert sind als 0,25 von manch anderen herstellern!


denke auch, aufgrund von erfahrungen, dass der unterschied der wurfweiten minimal ist! Mann müsste schon sehr weit werfen um einen deutlichen unterschied evtl. ausmachen zu können und auf 10cm kommts nicht an! Persönlich fische ich viel lieber mit mono(vorallem in rot).Nicht zuletzt weil meine Ruten eher hart sind! Nur in extremen verhältnissen verwende ich geflochtene!

gruß armin


----------



## Bellaron (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*

Ich würde mir wenn die Spiderwire Red Code 0,17-0,21mm drauf machen, wenn?? was ich aber bei unserem See nicht brauche. Ich habe sie zum Spinnfischen nebenbei als benutzt, und muß sagen, das sie sehr rund ist, und nochmal mit Teflon glaube ich überzogen ist, was sich auf die Würfe auswirkt.Die Schnur gleitet sehr gut durch die Ringe.Wlche Schnur noch sehr gut ist, ist die Mono-Braid von Climax.Habe letztes JAHR bei einem Lesertest mit gemacht, und habe diese Schnur zugeschickt bekommen.Und muß sagen, die flutscht durch die Ringe wie sau.Aber 50 Euro für 300 meter das mußt du wissen.Wie die anderen schon gesagt haben, solltest du dir wenn, sehr rund geflochtene holen.Früher hatte ich auch solche Schnüre, z.b Speciflex von Sänger.Das hast du nur Perücken beim Werfen und bist dich nur am Ärgern.Laß die Finger von den billigen geflochtenen.Die ist schneller von der Spule wie du sie drauf hattest.Gruß Lars


----------



## Mecki (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich denke mal beim Karpfenfischen ist es wie beim Brandungsangeln. Um Weiten zu erreichen braucht man eine gute Rolle. Die Schnurverlegung ist wichtig. Da ist es egal ob Mono oder Geflecht. Selbst mit ner 0,28 iger Mono kann man nen 10-15kg Karpfen landen. Er darf nur nicht ins Schilf oder  Seerosenfeld. Ich fische mit Ruten und Freilaufrollen von Spro und 0,28 gefl. mit 20kg tragkraft von Power Pro.

Gruß Mecki


----------



## carplord (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*

Hi,

warum willst du denn komplett geflochten bespulen?;+
Davon kann ich dir nur abraten.

Schmeiß dir zwei, drei Spulenumdrehungen Schlagschnur drauf, dann hundert oder hundertzwanzig Meter Mono und schlussendlich ein geflochtenes Backing um die Dehnung ,> 200m Schnurauszug, zu reduzieren. In meinem Verein werfen die "Freaks" gut über 140 Meter und da hat kein EINZIGER geflochtene Hauptschnüre sondern 0,26er Mono.

Mit rein geflochtener Schur hast du BEIM KARPFENANGELN entscheidende Nachteile. 

-> Kein Dehungseffekt (bedeutet wesentlich mehr Ausschlitzer)

-> Mehr Drall-Effekt in der Schnur (vor allem durch den langen Freilauf-beim Biss)

-> UND VOR ALLEM: mehr Verletzungen beim Fisch. Oft haben Spiegler nur einzelne seitliche Schuppen, die ihm die geflochtene dann unschön absägt. #q
Komplett geflochtene Hauptschnürre haben auf Karpfenrollen nichts verloren!!!#c



Liebe Grüße,

Flo​


----------



## cyberpeter (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*



carplord schrieb:


> Schmeiß dir zwei, drei Spulenumdrehungen Schlagschnur drauf, dann hundert oder hundertzwanzig Meter Mono und schlussendlich ein geflochtenes Backing um die Dehnung ,> 200m Schnurauszug, zu reduzieren.



Dieser Aufbau macht aufgrund der zusätzlichen Schwachstellen durch Knoten und der Einschränkung auf einzelne Spods nur Sinn, wenn man Aufgrund der Bodenbeschaffenheit (Muschelbänke auf halben Weg zum Spod) eine dicke, sehr abriebfeste Mono verwenden sollte weil die Schnur aufgrund von Booten abgesenkt werden muß. Ansonsten sind eine durchgängige dickere Mono, die auch weniger Dehnung hat als dünne Mono oder bei guten Bodenverhältnissen eine etwas dickere geflochtene Schnur die bessere Wahl.  Nebenbei bemerkt ist eine Mono wirklich nur dann sehr viel abriebfester, wenn man Schnüre mit annähernd gleicher Tragkraft vergleicht, sprich die Mono sehr viel dicker ist. Vergleicht man jedoch die Abriebfestigkeit bei Schnüren des gleichen Durchmessers ist der Vorsprung der Mono nicht mehr so groß.



carplord schrieb:


> In meinem Verein werfen die "Freaks" gut über 140 Meter und da hat kein EINZIGER geflochtene Hauptschnüre sondern 0,26er Mono.



Dünne Mono mit Schlagschnur ist für große Weite die bessere Wahl - da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht. Ob es aber eine 0,26er sein muß - finde ich ehrlich gesagt etwas dünn. Lieber eine etwas weichere 0,28er. Es geht zwar auch dünnes Geflecht und Schlagschnur aber das dünne Geflecht (unter 0,20) ist dann meist sehr anfällig auf Beschädigungen.



carplord schrieb:


> -> Kein Dehungseffekt (bedeutet wesentlich mehr Ausschlitzer)



Das ist zwar richtig - nicht umsonst gibt es an einigen Gewässern ein Verbot von Geflecht zum Karpfenfischen. Ich war früher auch der Meinung und habe kein Geflecht verwenden. Wenn man sich jedoch näher damit beschäftigt merkt man, wenn man keine Prügel als Ruten verwendet und die Bremse vorallem im letzten Teil des Drills weicher eingestellt ist hat man nicht (viel) mehr Ausschlitzer als bei Mono. In Gewässern, in denen die Karpfen sehr weiche Mäuler haben kann man mit einer 10-15 Meter langen Monoschlagschnur die Gefahr des Ausschlitzen zusätzlich minimieren. Trotzdem würde ich Anfängern nicht unbedingt zu Geflecht raten - den Karpfen zu liebe.



carplord schrieb:


> -> Mehr Drall-Effekt in der Schnur (vor allem durch den langen Freilauf-beim Biss)


Da hatte ich bei Monos viel mehr Probleme.



carplord schrieb:


> -> UND VOR ALLEM: mehr Verletzungen beim Fisch. Oft haben Spiegler nur einzelne seitliche Schuppen, die ihm die geflochtene dann unschön absägt.



Auch hier gilt man muß wissen was man tut. Wenn man durchgänig Geflecht mit einem 25-30cm Schlauch drüber fischt kann es zu Verletzungen kommen. Wenn man ohne Monoschlagschnur fischt sollte man ein 0,75-1,00 Meter langes dickeres oder besser ummanteltes Leadcore oder einen Schlauch in dieser Länge nehmen und beim Drill werden keine Karpfen mehr verletzt. Wer dann noch bei der Hauptschnur auf zu dünne Geflechte verzichtet - 0,20 aufwärts dürfte auch bei Schnurschwimmern keine Verletzungen mehr haben weil man im Gegensatz zur Mono die Schnur nicht so stark spannen muß. Sehr stark gespannte dünnere Monos können bei Schnurschwimmern überigens auch zu Verletzungen führen.

Sicher muß man mit geflochtenen Schnüren mehr beachten und mehr Aufwand treiben das ist klar und es bringt vorallem bei kurzen Entfernungen wirklich nicht viel es sei den man hat stark verkrautete Gewässer. Die geringe Dehung bringt meiner Meinung auf weite Entfernung aber so große Vorteile das man es nicht von vornherein verteufeln sollte. 

Zum einen kann sich der Karpfen bei ca. 150 Meter an nicht stark vorgespannter Monoschnur schon über 1-2 Meter bewegen ohne dass der Bißanzeiger einen Ton von sich gibt - bei Geflecht sind dass 20-30 cm. Will man das vermindern muß man sehr stark vorspannen und deshalb schwere Bleie verwenden damit man die Montage nicht über den Boden schleift was auch nicht immer optimal ist vorallem wenn man die Schnur aufgrund Bootsverkehr auf der ganzen Länge mit Backleads absenken muß die dann auch entsprechend schwer sein müssen damit man sie beim spannen nicht anhebt. Dann kommt einiges an Bleigewicht zusammen. Sicher kann man mit dieser "verspäteten" Bißanzeige leben, aber man weis halt nicht so genau, was unter Wasser passiert und evtl. Fehlbisse bei denen sich der Karpfen aufgrund eines verwickelten oder nicht optimalen Rigs nur kurz hakt bekommt man unter umständen gar nicht mit. Auch gehakte kleinere Brachsen die das schwere Blei, nicht weit ziehen können verursachen, wenn überhaupt, nur ein kurzes piepsen. Unter Umständen liegt die Montage also stundenlang "nicht fangbereit" im Wasser.

Zum zweiten kann der Karpfen bei dieser Entfernung je nach Zugkraft und Dehnung der Mono 10-20 Meter in die Richtung schwimmen die ihm gerade gefällt trotz geschlossener Bremse! Sind keine Hindernisse in der Nähe spielt dass natürlich keine Rolle aber leider ist dass nicht immer der Fall und dann muß man mit einer Mono halt um einiges weiter wegbleiben als mit einer geflochtenen Schnur selbst wenn man direkt neben den Ruten sitzt.

Letzendlich muß es aber jeder für sich entscheiden...


Gruß Peter


----------



## Midnightbash (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*

Hallo
Also ich benutze auch geflochtene Schnüre von Dyneema Stärke 0.16 und habe damit bisher keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Dazu gesagt in sachen Karpfen bin ich eher ein Anfänger aber meine Karpfenruten benutze ich auch nebenbei z.b auf Aal oder andere Fischarten. In diesem Jahr würde ich gerne mit Boilies auf Karpfen fischen. Macht da die Geflochtene einen großen Unterschied im gegensatz zu z.b einer 0.28 mono? ( Das Problem in unseren Gewässern ist nur das wir sehr sehr viel Kraut und versunkene Bäume bzw Äste haben und die Karpfen die ich bisher gefangen habe alle in richtung Unterholz gezogen sind. Ich hatte da schon meine Mühe die dann aufzuhalten. 
MFG Christian#h


----------



## carpdavedavecarp (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*

hab ne 0.16er geflochtene, des langt, wozu gibts denn eine bremse


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*

@ Cyberpeter
Echt guter Beitrag !
Hast anscheinend einiges an Erfahrungen gesammelt 
Danke Für die Infos im Text.


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*

Nabend,



> Komplett geflochtene Hauptschnürre haben auf Karpfenrollen nichts verloren!!!#c


|muahah:|laola:|muahah:

@Sascha
Laß dir ma nüscht vom Pferd erzählen.
Die Horrorzenarien die hier erzählt werden haben nichtmal in der Theorie bestand.Wenn überhaupt , dann liegen die Mängel in Rolle , Rute und regelmäßig am Angler selber.......

Ich hab seid 15 Jahren durchgehend Geflecht auf meinen Rollen. Ob nun beim Karpfenangeln oder an der Brandung. Wenn man sein Angelkönnen sowie Rute und Rollen entsprechend anpasst lösen sich die angedichteten Probleme in Nichts auf.
Wenn dir ein was von vermehrten Aussteigern , Ausschlitzern oder zerissenen Mäulern erzählt , kannste davon ausgehen das der Knabe mit nem Besenstiel und falscher Bremseinstellung unterwegs war , bzw. ist.

Der Hinweis auf qualitaiv gute Rollen und Ruten kam ja schon. Absolut richtig dieser Hinweis. Selbiges gilt für die Quallität der Schnur. Vernachlässigt man diese kommt es wirklich zu Fiasko.

Sicher wirft man mit Geflecht weiter- aber nicht automatisch und nicht gleich doppelt soweit.

Der verwendete Durchmesser ist abhängig von einigen Faktoren.
Solls bei dir "nur" auf Karpfen gehen und sind die Gewässer hindernisfrei kann bei ner guten Schnur durchaus  bis auf 16 heruntergehen. Ist mit Hindernissen zurechen dürfen es aus 22 sein.

 Ob nun mit Schlagschnur oder Ohne ..... kommt drauf an..... Bei regelmäßigen Gewaltwürfen  und wenn Steine u.o. Muscheln lauern , dann mit. Bei verkautetem Gewässer in dem die  Gefahr besteht das sich am Schlagschnurknoten das Kraut sammelt , dann schonmal ohne.........


Achja , ich bin zwar ein Freud der preisgünstigen Angelei - aber nochmal- beim angeln mit Geflecht : Finger weg vom Billigmaterial!!!


----------



## Midnightbash (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*

@ Gunnar.
Ich bin auch deiner Meinung wie schon gesagt Fische ich auch mit einer 0.16 geflochtener Schnur ich hatte damit noch nie probleme und es ist mir bisher auch kein einziger Karpfen verloren gegangen bzw ausgeschlitzt.
MFG Christian


----------



## Carphunter-SL (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten und Meinungen. 

Werde dann wohl zu der Power Pro greifen, in 0.16mm.

MfG

Sascha


----------



## carplord (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Dünne Mono mit Schlagschnur ist für große Weite die bessere Wahl - da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht.


 
Aha...ich wiederhole: Große Weite: dünne Mono mit Schlagschnur.|rolleyes



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Sicher muß man mit geflochtenen Schnüren mehr beachten und mehr Aufwand treiben das ist klar und es bringt vorallem bei kurzen Entfernungen wirklich nicht viel es sei den man hat stark verkrautete Gewässer.


 

Achso...auf kurze Distanz auch nicht so der Bringer! Ein Glück für die Geflochtene, dass es noch das Kraut gibt!#d

Ja natürlich hat die Monofile erheblich mehr Dehnung, aber genau diese Dehnung ist doch beim Karpfenangeln erwünscht. 
Wer auf 250 Meter Entfernung, 30cm vor einem versunkenen Baum auslegt, der gehört ins Spielcasino und nicht ans Wasser! Egal ob Mono oder Geflochten. 

Wenn dieser halbe Meter Dehnung auf 100 Meter Schnurauszug nicht zu verkraften ist, dann frag ich mich doch ganz schwer wie die Jungs in Frankreich und Kroatien nur damit "überleben" können. An vielen dieser Seen herscht nämlich striktes Verbot von geflochtenen Hauptschnüren.
Ausserdem kommt nach um die 100 Meter doch eh dein geflochtenes Backing und es ist aus mit der Dehnung. was auch dein Argument mit durchfahrenden Booten nicht rechtfertigt. Die 100 Meter Mono können IMMER ausgelegt werden!

@Gunnar

ich fische weder Besenstiele noch falsche Rollen, sondern meistens Nash Venom MK2s und Shimano Big Baitrunner LC. Auch kenne ich das Fischen an stark fließenden Flüssen mit hohem Muschelbestand, wie auch an Seen mit Bootsverbot und einem MUSS zu Gewaltwürfen.
Aber geflochtene Hauptschnüre und Karpfen das passt doch einfach nicht...selbst wenn du, Dank Milchmädchen-Bremse, nicht mehr Ausschlitzer bekommst. Welchen Vorteil liefert dir die Geflochtene?
Wurfweite? Nein, das hat auch cyberpeter bestätigt.
weniger Dehnung? Ok. aber warum willst du beim Karpfenangeln absolut 0 Dehnung? Hast du die Korda Underwater Carp Tracks gesehen? ich glaub das die Hälfte weniger Dehnung IN DER HAUPTSCHNUR da am wenigsten rausreißt. 

Am ende muss es jeder selbst wissen....ja das stimmt cyberpeter. 
Ich kann nur hoffen, dass es die Merheit auch weiß!!

Liebe Grüße

Flo


----------



## cyberpeter (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*



carplord schrieb:


> Aha...ich wiederhole: Große Weite: dünne Mono mit Schlagschnur.|rolleyes



Gut aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen - es ging um Wurfweite. #d Der Einsatz von Mono ist kein Widerspruch sondern gesunder Meschenverstand. Denn was nutzt mir eine geflochtene mit keiner Dehnung wenn ich, weil ich die Geflochtene zwar dick genug ist um nicht durchzuscheuern aber zum Werfen zu dick ist sodass ich den Spot gar nicht erst erreiche oder wenn ich sie dünn genug ist um so weit zu werfen ich beim Drill Angst haben muß, dass sie mir an einem Hinderniss durchscheuert ...   



carplord schrieb:


> Achso...auf kurze Distanz auch nicht so der Bringer! Ein Glück für die Geflochtene, dass es noch das Kraut gibt!#d



Weil sich bei kurzen Entfernungen die größere Dehnung nicht so negativ auswirkt dass man sich die Nachteile der geflochtenen Schnur "antun" muß - ganz einfache Prozentrechnung große Entfernung große Dehnung - kleine Entfernung ... 



carplord schrieb:


> Ja natürlich hat die Monofile erheblich mehr Dehnung, aber genau diese Dehnung ist doch beim Karpfenangeln erwünscht.
> Wer auf 250 Meter Entfernung, 30cm vor einem versunkenen Baum auslegt, der gehört ins Spielcasino und nicht ans Wasser! Egal ob Mono oder Geflochten.



Das wird wohl niemand ernsthaft tun. Aber mal eine kleine Rechnung:

Mono: 250 Meter x 12 %= 30 Meter Dehnung
Geflecht: 250 Meter x 3 % = 7,50 Meter Dehnung

Also reden wir hier über über 20 Meter wo ich mit geflochtener guten Gewissens näher an Hindernisse und damit meist auch an gute Spods ran kann. Wer wird wohl eher den Fisch fangen ...



carplord schrieb:


> Wenn dieser halbe Meter Dehnung auf 100 Meter Schnurauszug nicht zu verkraften ist, dann frag ich mich doch ganz schwer wie die Jungs in Frankreich und Kroatien nur damit "überleben" können.



Das ist natürlich das Argument für Mono und gegen geflochtene Schnüre. Dass jemand trotzdem auf Karpfen angelt obwohl geflochtene Schnur verboten ist ...  Was die Jungs da machen ist eine Kompromislösung - ob die nun optimal ist und ob sie ohne Verbot auch so Angeln würden ... 

Wem der Vorteil, dass der Karpfen nicht erst wie bei Mono 1 Meter abziehen kann bevor der Bißanzeiger losgeht und man so viele Bisse bzw. Fehlbisse erst gar nicht mitbekommt und man je nach Entfernung näher an Hindernisse ran kann nicht ausreicht weil er Angst vorm Ausschlitzen oder vor Beschädigung der Schnur hat hat soll weiter Mono fischen.  

Schade finde ich es allerdings dass Du es anscheinend nicht für notwendig erachtest auf Argumente, wenn Du anderer Meinung bist, mit Gegenargumenten zu antworten sondern statt dessen versuchst meine Aussagen aus dem Zusammenhang zu reißen und vorallem ins lächerliche zu ziehen - finde ich keinen guten Stil und ob das deinen Aussagen mehr "Überzeugungskraft" verleiht ...


----------



## Udo561 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*



Carphunter-SL schrieb:


> Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten und Meinungen.
> 
> Werde dann wohl zu der Power Pro greifen, in 0.16mm.
> 
> ...



Hi,
ja , passt schon , habe auf meinen Karpfenrollen auch 0,15 Power pro drauf.
Und wenn die Bremse vernünstig eingestellt ist hat man damit auch keine Probleme.
Gruß Udo


----------



## carplord (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*

Warum frag ich mich sind Mono Hauptschnüre dann absoluter Standard beim Karpfenangeln?
Wahrscheinlich weil alle mit Besenstielen fischen und ihre Bremse nicht bedienen können. 
Oder aber weil Dehnung einfach Vorteile bietet und zwar sowohl auf lange als auf kurze Distanz.

Beim "Catch&Release" fischen möchte man so schonend wie möglich angeln - schonend ist Dehnung auf jeden Fall.
Der Karpfen hat im Gegensatz zum Waller oder Hecht (bei den Beiden fische ich auch Geflochten) extrem weiche und instabile Maulpartien. Zusätzlich versuchen wir die Hakengröße möglichst klein zu halten und im Idealfall auch noch ohne Widerhaken. Es ist also nicht von Nachteil dem Fisch ein wenig "Spiel zu lassen" wenn er plötzlich noch mal Gas gibt. Vor allem Graser werden deine Geflochtene bestimmt nicht so heiß finden....

Du darfst nicht vergessen: Alle meine Argumente beziehen sich auf lediglich 120 Meter Monofile!! eventuell davor, aber auf jeden Fall danach fische ich ebenfalls Geflochtene!
Ich werde also nie in diese missliche Lage kommen die deine Rechnung aufzeigt! Das 250 Meter Mono, Käse sind ist mir auch bewusst!

Hier stellt sich nicht die Frage welches Material besser ist. Mono hat Vorteile und Geflochtene hat Vorteile...

Aber da Karpfen nun mal keine Waller sind, die Dehnung von lediglich hundert Meter monofilem Schnurrauszug in 99 von 100 Fällen hilfreicher ist als das Sie stört und in Sachen Wurfweite (hoffe ich hab dich jetzt richtig verstanden) besser zu gebrauchen ist...bleibt die Mono einfach perfekt für alle Spiegelschweinchen. 

Viele Grüße 

Flo


----------



## cyberpeter (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*

Hallo Floh,

warum die Mono Standard ist - wesentlich billiger, man muß nicht auf Sachen wie Ausschlitzen und Abrieb der Schnur achten usw. ist also wesentlich bequemer und billiger als Geflecht - das reicht schon um Standard zu sein.

Ob besser ist eine andere Frage


Selbst bei 120 Meter kann die geflochtene Schnur besser sein. Mein Hauptargument ist die Bißerkennung. Probier es selber mal auf der Wiese aus: 120 Meter Mono und 120 Meter Geflecht aufbau wie am Wasser und dann zieh mal am Blei - je nach Schnur bzw. -spannung und Versuchanordnung braucht die Mono 0,75-1,50 Meter mehr Weg bis dein Bißanzeiger anschlägt. Was bringt Dir dass ...

1. Das Haar hat sich beim Absinken oder durch Kleinfische, die mit dem Köder gespielt haben verheddert, was z.B. beim KD-Ring aber auch bei anderen Rigs passieren kann. Ein Karpfen nimmt den Köder auf, und schwimmt weg, schwimmt gegen dass Blei der Haken sitzt aufgrund der Verhedderung nicht bzw. nicht richtig und der Karpfen ist es schnell wieder los. In diesen Fällen reicht die Bewegung oft nicht aus um dass der Bißanzeiger mit einer Mono anschlägt bei Geflecht ist die Chance größer.

2. Deine Montage hakt nicht wie erwünscht, weil die Karpfen heute anders beißen und das Haar zu kurz oder zu lang oder was auch immer ist oder Du probierst ein neues Rig aus. Wenn der Karpfen nur kurz hakt und den Haken schnell wieder los ist merkst Du bei Mono wenn Du Glück hast ein kurzes piepsen, was Du dann aber warscheinlich als Schnurschwimmer abtust. Bei Geflecht hast Du dann schon einen "Minirun" der signalisiert da war was und wenn das mehrmals passiert ist auf jeden Fall handeln angesagt. 

3. Du fischt bei kälterer Witterung mit kleinem Köder wie z.B. Mais und eine kleine Brasse hat deinen Köder aufgenommen und hat sich gehakt. Die Kraft dieser Brasse reicht gerade aus um das 130g Blei 30-40 cm zu bewegen. Anzeige am Bißanzeiger mit Mono gleich Null oder nur dieses berühmte kurze pieps. 


Jedes dieser drei Probleme hatte ich schon besonders ausgeprägt das Dritte. Im späten Herbst - 100g Blei - mit kleinen Satzis obwohl die Schnur gespannt war. 3 Stunden nur ein kurzer Pieps sonst nichts. Eingeholt und ein Minikarpfen war dran. Bei dem Angler neben mir hat es oft gepiepst - Geflecht. Der hat an diesem Tag mind. 8 Satzies dran was jetzt nicht unbedingt der Brüller ist aber auch einen großen Karpfen mit knapp 18 Pfund der mir verwehrt blieb. Das war für mich der Grund über Geflecht nachzudenken. 

Wegen Geflecht hakst Du keinen Fisch mehr wenn die Montage aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht funktionert. Du hast aber eine größere Chance festzustellen dass was schief läuft und mußt natürlich entsprechend reagieren.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*

Hallo Flo,

"Besenstiel" usw. .. Falls ich dir damit ans Bein gepullert habe: *Sorry , war nicht gewollt*........ Hab nur leider unschöne Erfahrungen mit Leuten gemacht die Geflecht als Machwerk des Teufels am liebsten verbieten würden...

Wenn ich deine Texte so lese behaupte ich mal das nicht erst seit letzter Woche Dienstag auf Karpfen angelst. Da sehe ich Wissen und Sachlichkeit - Da ziehe ich den Hut.

Du angelst ja nun nicht mit 08/15 Material. Der Umgang mit Bremse stellt für dich auch kein Problem dar. Also müßtest du doch auch , wie andere auch , mit Geflecht wunderbar klar kommen.

 Worin besteht denn dein Problem? Was hast du für negative Erfahrungen mit Geflecht gemacht? Bei welcher Begebenheit hast du festgestellt: "Das wär mit ner Mono nicht passiert"?

Für den Fall das du persönlich keine Erfahrungen mit Geflecht hast , schildere dann einfach die Nachteile die du befürchtest.
Vieleicht können wir dann mal Punkt für Punkt durchgehen und dabei jewals unsere Ansichten darlegen.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*

@ Gunnar du bist son geflecht Experte oder ?! 
warst schonmal in so einen Thread unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*

Experte? Na das nun nicht grade.
Nur das im laufe der Jahre so einiges an Erfahrungen zusammen kommt


----------



## carplord (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*

@cyberpeter

An deinem Hauptargument ist nichts zu rütteln. Selbstverständlich ist die "Bisserkennung" wesentlich direkter! Dies ist auch für mich DER Hauptgrund um geflochtene Hauptschnüre (Waller und Hecht) oder geflochtene Backings einzusetzen. 

Trotzdem bleibe ich bei der festen Überzeugung, dass ein gewisses Grad an Schnurdehnung speziell beim Karpfenangeln erstrebenswert ist!

Deine Drei anschaulich geschilderten Probleme sind mir allzu gut bekannt. Vor allem die nervtötenden Brassenbisse kennt wohl jeder...
Ich lass dazu einfach die Schnur im Schnurclip und den Swinger leicht durchhängen(also mit ein wenig Spiel). Bei einem Brassenbiss hüpft der Swinger und der CarpSounder macht sein berühmtes:"didl..dudl..didl..dudl.."Das funktioniert auch mit 120 meter dehnungsarmer Mono einwandfrei!

Deinen Wiesen-Test kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen und muss dir leider widersprechen. Er ist einfach überhaupt nicht praxisnah. Wer denkt, dass unsere Schnüre unter Wasser wie Stahlseile verlaufen der irrt gewaltig! Egal ob Geflochten oder Mono wir haben immer einen gewissen Schnurbogen in unserer Schnur. Vor allem im Fluss wirkt zusätzlich der Strömungsdruck auf diesen Schnurbogen ein(Lässt sich im Fluss wunderbar an dem ständigen "Nicken der Rutenspitzen" sehen)
Das Wasser ist (auch im See) ständig in Bewegung und je nach Wasser- und Strömungsbewegung wirken unterschiedliche Kräfte auf diesen Schnurbogen ein. Klarer Vorteil der Mono, die dieses "Heben und Senken" des Schnurbogens wenigstens etwas ausgleicht. Es braucht demnach wesentlich mehr Wasserbewegung um bei Monofiler den Köder zu verziehen. Riesen Vorteil in stark strömenden Flüssen. 



@Gunnar

Nein Gunnar kein Problem du hast mich nicht bewässert. Bin doch froh wenn so eine interessante Runde zusammen kommt#6

Ich bin kein Gegner von geflochtenen Hauptschnüren, wie schon gesagt fische ich sie auf andere Zielfische auch. 
Geflecht hat uneungeschränkte Vorteile gegenüber der Mono. 
Deshalb kann ich nicht erklären warum ich Geflochtene beim Karpfenfischen nicht mag. Ich kann nur sagen warum Mono geeigneter ist. 

Es gibt einen handfesten Vorteil von geflochtenen Hauptschnüren beim Karpfenangeln. 
Die direkte Bisserkennung. 
Weitere Vorteile wären:

- höhere Tragkraft (braucht kein Mensch beim Karpfenangeln Karpfen bleibt immer noch Karpfen)
- "sehr zweifelhafte" größere Wurfweiten

ABER Auf Kosten von: 

- "Möglichkeit" des öfteren Ausschlitzens
- "Möglichkleit" von häufigeren Schuppenverletzungen
-"Möglichkeit" eines schnelleren Schnurbruches durch Scheuerreibung
- "Möglichkeit" der schlechteren Aufnahme von Wasserbewegungen

Ich denke, dass geflochtene Hauptschüre beim "Carping" nur für absolute Ausnahmefälle sinnvoll sind. Wie cyberpeter sagt zum beispiel bei enormen Bestand kleiner Brassen die wirklich das Blei nicht heben können und man trotzdem zwingend Long Range angeln "muss". 
Aber in 99 von 100 Fällen steht es einfach außer Frage, dass wenigstens 100 Meter Mono bestimmt nicht zum Nachteil des Anglers wirken....!?

Viel Grüße

Flo


----------



## cyberpeter (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*



carplord schrieb:


> @cyberpeter
> 
> Deinen Wiesen-Test kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen und muss dir leider widersprechen. Er ist einfach überhaupt nicht praxisnah. Wer denkt, dass unsere Schnüre unter Wasser wie Stahlseile verlaufen der irrt gewaltig! Egal ob Geflochten oder Mono wir haben immer einen gewissen Schnurbogen in unserer Schnur. Vor allem im Fluss wirkt zusätzlich der Strömungsdruck auf diesen Schnurbogen ein(Lässt sich im Fluss wunderbar an dem ständigen "Nicken der Rutenspitzen" sehen)
> Das Wasser ist (auch im See) ständig in Bewegung und je nach Wasser- und Strömungsbewegung wirken unterschiedliche Kräfte auf diesen Schnurbogen ein. Klarer Vorteil der Mono, die dieses "Heben und Senken" des Schnurbogens wenigstens etwas ausgleicht. Es braucht demnach wesentlich mehr Wasserbewegung um bei Monofiler den Köder zu verziehen. Riesen Vorteil in stark strömenden Flüssen.



Hallo,

erstmal vorweg meine Ausführungen betreffen nur Seen da ich am Fluß so gut wie keine Erfahrung habe.

Zu dem von Dir "kritisierten" Wiesentest. Ich finde schon, dass er zumindest zeigt wo das Problem liegt. Soweit ich mich erinnere gibt es bei Carpheart einen ähnlichen Test aber im Wasser der zu ähnlichen Ergebnissen kommt. Verwundert mich aber auch nicht weiter denn gegen einen Schnurbogen aufgrund Strömungsdruck müssen Geflecht und Mono ja gleichermaßen ankämpfen. 

Dazu kommt noch, dass  Geflochtene, solange es sich um ein sinkendes und nicht zu dickes Modell handelt, aufgrund des geringeren Durchmessers und des damit verringerten Strömungsdrucks sehr warscheinlich sogar einen kleineren Schnurbogen aufweist als Mono.

Es kann also durchaus sein, dass die Geflochtene im Wasser sogar noch einen größeren Vorteil hat als in meinem Test...

Gruß Peter


----------



## carplord (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Zu dem von Dir "kritisierten" Wiesentest. Ich finde schon, dass er zumindest zeigt wo das Problem liegt. Soweit ich mich erinnere gibt es bei Carpheart einen ähnlichen Test aber im Wasser der zu ähnlichen Ergebnissen kommt. Verwundert mich aber auch nicht weiter denn gegen einen Schnurbogen aufgrund Strömungsdruck müssen Geflecht und Mono ja gleichermaßen ankämpfen.


 
Ich glaub es kam nicht deutlich hervor worauf ich hinuas wollte!? Du willst mit deinem Test, genau wie Carpheart, zeigen dass eine Bisserkennung mit Mono wesentlich indirekter als mit Geflecht ist. Ja das Stimmt. da hab ich dir auch schon vor 3 Beiträgen Recht gegeben!! 

Aber im nächsten Satz sprichst du über etwas völlig Anderes. Die Wasserbewegungen und damit der Schnurbogen stören mich ja nicht primär. Sondern mich stört das "verziehen der Montage". Logisch: Geflecht hat weniger Angriffsfläche für Strömung und Wellen, falls sie wirklich dünner ist, aber eben, wie von dir bereits mehrmals vorgerechnet, entschieden weniger Dehnung! Ohne Dehnung gibt Sie Wind, Wellen und Strömung wie eine Leitung direkt an den Köder ab. Das möchte ich doch in keinem Fall oder?



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Es kann also durchaus sein, dass die Geflochtene im Wasser sogar noch einen größeren Vorteil hat als in meinem Test...


Bei was denn nun?Bei der Bisserkennung 100% richtig! Aber nicht bei dem "abfedern" von Wasserunruhen. 

Erinner dich mal an richtige Sautage am Wasser mit Regen, Wind und ordentlich Wellen. Deine Spods liegen 100 Meter oder 200 meter in Richtung See Mitte. Die geflochtene wird jedes Umwälzen des Wassers weitergeben und die ganze Zeit dahin "Piepen" während bei Mono nur deine Spitzen im Rhytmus der Wellen "mitwippen". 

Ich versteh ja diese Argumente mit früher Bisserkennung und der Angst irgendwelche Satzkarpfen die ganze Nacht dran zu haben. 

Aber ernsthaft, darin seh ich nicht die Notwendigkeit für geflochtene Hauptschnüre. 
Wie oft ist dir denn ganz ehrlich passiert, dass du überhaupt nicht gemerkt hast einen Fisch drauf zu haben?
Ich mein wenigstens ein paar Pieper kommen doch sogar nach 100 Meter Mono am Funki an...
Bei uns sind die Brassen echt Schlimm im Sommer, aber die ganze Nacht ist mir das, außer nach zu viel Bier, ehrlich kein Einziges mal passiert. 

Ein Karpfendrill ist doch so eine "Fingerspitzengefühl" Sache und wird vor Allem kurz vorm Kescher meistens richtig "feurig". Also warum nicht die auf der Hand liegenden Vorteile der Mono im Nahbereich nutzen und die Nachteile auf Distanz so weit wie möglich mit geflochtenem Backing minimieren??

ich versteh einfach nicht wieso ihr das nicht so seht....?
Ich hab zwei Schnüre. Beide haben entscheidende Vor- und Nachteile. Dann ist es doch das Logischte der Welt, die aneinander zu knoten und für Gefühl-Drills die Mono zu nutzen, während ich im LongRange Bereich die Vorteile der Geflochtenen ausreiz...

Und auf den Knoten braucht ihr euch jetzt nicht rausreden...werd das tut kann keinen richtigen Albrightknoten!!

Viele Grüße,

Flo


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*

Hallo Flo,

Eine zwingende Notwendikteit von Geflecht besteht nicht. Ebenso gehe ich davon das es Gewässer gibt an denen die Nutzung von Geflecht keinerlei Sinn macht.

Ich selber nutze Geflecht wegen der besseren Wurfweite  , ich kann bei Bedarf mehr Gewicht auswerfen , ich kann auf Schlagschnur verzichten , ich kann in hindernisreichen Gewässern bzw direkt in den Hindernissen angeln , ich habe bei Drill eine bessere Kontrolle über den Fisch ( gerade bei long range)
Ich hatte Fische landen bzw fangen können die ich mit einer Mono im Einsatz nicht hätte fangen können......
Da ich die Rollen auch noch in der Brandung nutze komme da nochmals Vorteile für mich zum Einsatz.

Nun zu den von dir genannten Möglichkeiten:

- "*Möglichkeit" des öfteren Ausschlitzens*
generell ja , aber nur bei ungeübten Anglern in Verbindung mit falsch eingestellter Bremse und zu harten Ruten

- *"Möglichkleit" von häufigeren Schuppenverletzungen*
???? , ist mir noch nie passiert, Hier mal bitte genauer erkären wie das zustande kommt.

*-"Möglichkeit" eines schnelleren Schnurbruches durch Scheuerreibung*
sorry - auch hier weis ich nicht woráuf du hinaus willst. Geht es dir um die schlechtere Abriebsfestigkeit bei Geflecht? Wenn ja - stimme ich dir zu. Nur das ich auf Grund der Bodenbeschaffenheit hier bei mir diese Problematik nicht habe.

-* "Möglichkeit" der schlechteren Aufnahme von Wasserbewegungen*
nu steh ich total aufem Schlauch. Das "mußte" mal bitte genauer erklären.


----------



## cyberpeter (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*

Hallo Floh,

nachdem ich Dich in einem der vorherigen Beiträge für deine Antworten kritisiert habe möchte ich Dir jetzt ein Lob aussprechen - wirklich berechtigter Einwand!! #6

Ich habe letzte Saison schon einige Male bei sehr schlechtem Wetter mit geflochtener abgesenkter Schnur an der einen und Mono auf der anderen Rute gefischt, konnte aber die von Dir angesprochenen negativen Auswirkungen so nicht feststellen. Entweder war das Wetter noch zu gut oder unser Gewässer hat dazu in 4-5 Metern Wassertiefe eine zu geringe Wasserbewegung (Baggersee 16 ha).

An anderen Gewässern kann ich mir aber durchaus vorstellen dass die Mono hier als "Gummi" zum ausgleichen helfen kann. Insoweit macht deine Montage mit geflochtenem Backing an solchen Gewässern vermutlich durchaus Sinn.

Was die Bißanzeige angeht geht es nicht nur um kleine Brassen, sondern wie geschrieben vertütteltes Haar usw. 

Da habe letztes Jahr bei mehreren Ansitzen eine Rute mit Mono und eine mit Geflecht benutzt weil ich es einfach wissen wollte - vorallem hatte ich Bedenken bzgl. Ausschlitzen und Abrieb. Obwohl ich auf beiden Ruten den gleichen Köder und Montage verwendet habe und auf der gleichen Sandbank ausgelegt hatte waren doppelt soviele Piepser auf der mit Geflecht. Wenn innerhalb kurzer Zeit mehrere Pipser zu vernehmen waren habe ich die Montage eingeholt egal ob Mono oder Geflecht. Das kam bei Mono nur einmal vor, bei Geflecht mehrere male. Bei der Mono war ein Beifang dran, beim Geflecht war die Montage entweder verheddert oder auch ein Beifang. Nicht entdeckte Verhedderungen beim Geflecht eine, bei Mono vier. Nicht endeckte gehakte Fische Geflecht null, Mono zwei. Bei den gehakten Karpfen gingen jeweils im Drill ein Karpfen ab. Im Nahbereich, also vor dem keschern bei beiden keiner. Sicher kann das Zufall sein aber ... - Gefangen habe ich übrigens auf beiden annähernd gleicht gut.

Nachdem ich aufgrund von Familie und Arbeit oft nur zu "Kurzeinsätzen" ans Wasser kann fühle ich mich aufgrund der Erfahrungen mit Geflecht halt irgendwie "sicherer".


Gruß Peter


----------



## G0PPAE (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*

hab mir jetzt nur deinen Beitrag durchgelesen und weiß jetzt nach 3 seiten nicht ob du noch bei der marke bleibst 

-0,15mm mit 12kg Tragkraft
-0,20mm mit 16kg Tragkraft

die zwei reichen vollkommen zum Karpfenangeln aus 


bei der 0,20 sparst du dir vielleicht noch ein bar Euro pro rolle
fische selber nur mit geflochtener Schnur und eine volle Spule kostet bei mir um die 70 Euro mit geflochtener Schnur 
las dir wegen dem Preis nur nicht einreden darunter mono aufzuziehen


----------



## carplord (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Schnurstärke bei geflochtener Hauptschnur fürs Karpfenangeln?*

@cyberpeter

ja damit lassen wir es jetzt einfach so stehen, oder?

Wir haben sicher unsere beiden Standpunkte gebührend vertreten!

Deine "Verhedderungsangst" ist mir zwar nicht ganz klar!? Seit einiger Zeit hab ich damit überhaupt keine Probleme mehr...Line Agliner, kleines Shrink Tube über den Wirbel, Inline Bleie und 90 cm Leadcore! Aber darüber können wir uns gerne gesondert unterhalten, ich bin mir sicher auch daraus könnten wir eine interessante Diskussion starten...
Ich glaub, dass bei mir nicht mal 5% der Würfe verheddern bzw. das Haar überschlägt...kann man eh mit nem kleinen Gummi am Schenkel vermeiden...
Vor allem ist das bischen widersprüchlich weil du deine Argumente ja meistens auf Longe Range beziehst und wenn man halbwegs konzentriert auslegt ist es sowieso kein Thema mehr.

Du hast deine "Tests" immer volle Spule Geflecht gegen volle Spule Mono durchgeführt oder? Ich würde mich wirklich freuen wenn du dich mal dazu "durchringen" könntest die Version mit hundert Meter Mono und geflochtenem Backing "anzufühlen"vl. ist es ja nur halb so schlimm wie ein alter "Geflecht-Hase" denkt.

@Gunnar

siehe meine letzten Beiträge

@GOPPAE

Du hast nicht nur null Ahnung um was es geht, sondern deinen begründungsarmen Behauptungen fehlt jeder Zusammenhang...
1. Es geht nicht darum unter Geflecht Mono "aufzuziehen" sondern über die geflochtene Mono "aufzuziehen"

2. Der Preis ist ja wohl das absolut unrelevanteste Kriterium überhaupt. Ich glaub kaum, dass die Preisdifferenz zwischen 150 Meter Mono und Geflecht bei Schnurkapazitäten > 250 Meter auch nur einen Menschen interessieren !!

Nimm dir mal die Zeit und ließ die letzten 10 Einträge in diesem Thema!!Schaden wirds dir bestimmt nicht!


Viele Grüße

Flo


----------

